

The Inner Workings of Wikileaks - chr15
http://www.npr.org/2010/12/01/131733481/The-Inner-Workings-Of-WikiLeaks

======
danielnicollet
this is clearly a prominent endorsement of wikileaks as a legitimate player in
the cycle of information dissemination, don't you think?

